# New year, what new project?



## martin-green (6 Apr 2019)

So, its a new year, and a new season (almost) what will you be doing this year?


----------



## Siege (6 Apr 2019)

??

I’ll start.....

Getting lots of sleep next week and tonnes of weeding in the garden this month.

Rock and roll lifestyle


----------



## kadoxu (12 Apr 2019)

Selling everything and move to another country...


----------



## mort (12 Apr 2019)

Probably next year but planning this year, to develop a hydroponic grow bed in my greenhouse circulating pond water.


----------

